# Plastisol Transfers - on going repeat order fulfillment



## tprimack (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi, I have a customer that will be looking to do a long term small order fulfillment program. It is a running group so they will likely have 5-10 shirts here and there as new memembers join. I am thinking that plastisol transfers may be the easiest way to go on this but I am wondering the best way to go about it. 

I was thinking about having the client purchase 50 or 75 transfers up front and then we can press them on the garments of their choice as needed. I am concerned though that the clients budget might not allow for this inital out poor of funds but I know that the cost associated with small run screen printing or small runs of plastisol transfers is going to be out of there budget too.

A thought I had was maybe just charging the customer upfront for my actual cost of the transfer (so I am not out any money). Then charging my markup on the transfer with the garment and labor at the time of fulfillment. This would keep the inital costs down.

I am wondering if anyone has had success setting up an on going program such as this and what they did to make it successful.


----------



## Cindylou (Jul 10, 2009)

I have done this and done exactly what you are thinking....get the cost to cover the transfers and then do your mark up when you sell the shirts. It worked great for me.


----------



## Johnny Swank (Mar 29, 2011)

I use this model all the time with local groups, bands, and whatnot. I set a minimum of $100 for the first order to cover the transfers (and essentially break even on the first order), but folks LOVE being able to order on an as-needed basis and have always come back for more. Whenever possible, I gang up an order with my own designs, so everyone wins.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

A thought I had was maybe just charging the customer upfront for my actual cost of the transfer (so I am not out any money). Then charging my markup on the transfer with the garment and labor at the time of fulfillment. This would keep the inital costs down.

We have many customers who order our custom transfers and use them as you suggested. It's a great way to 'lock in' ongoing business.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Been doing this for years......I usually sell a client 30, 60 or 120 shirts up front and when I order transfers I order 2 or 3 x the order.....After the initial order, I sell 12, 24 or 36 shirts batches for the same price as the initial order with maybe a slight adjustment in price if the shirts have increased in cost....

And each January I go through all the transfers and t-shirts I have in stock and have a sale"....I accumulate extra shirts when I order shirts for clients.....I also watch for closeouts....This is a great way to get some cash flow with little additional outlay as I draw from stock on hand.....

PS.....I also do some designs on spec if I think there is a potential but the client will not commit....I do this to fill up extra space on "gang sheets" .....If I can put 2 paid orders and 1 spec order on a "gang sheet" I am in good shape...


----------

